

Startup Bloom Energy Debuts New Fuel Cell on 60 Minutes [video] - boucher
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6228923n&tag=contentMain;cbsCarousel

======
RiderOfGiraffes
So many submissions about Bloom:
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/bloom?sort=by_date>

Here's the earlier submission of which yours is a duplicate:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1144035>

